# Access and VB6



## prabhatmohit (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi friends,

I am developing an application using VB6 and Access using ADO
But the textboxes in Vb is showing incomplete info.
like first five character of name, phone no. etc.

Kindly let me know how can I correct it!


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

^^
Meaning....too vague a question. What is coming incomplete, the field pull via ADO, or the form property is not displaying proper. More details are needed.


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 5, 2010)

@asigh the fields pulled via ADO are not shown fully...like first 5 chars of a 7 charactered name and so on...


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

When you pull the field via the connection, is it coming in "complete" via the connection, and getting truncated when you assign it to a form control..?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2010)

Well.......look for the length of textboxes. asigh is right. Datas are comming as they are in database. Something wrong in VB side. Check the coding and properties of the controls.


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2010)

Just put a watch on the variable where you store the pulled values. First verify that.


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jun 7, 2010)

I am not storing it in variable.The code I m using is

Set txtaddress.DataSource = fpersonal
txtaddress.DataField = "Address"


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2010)

Could you paste the whole code here...

1. How you made the connection.
2. The SQL syntax.
3. The assignment to the control.


----------

